# Ft. Pickens



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm gonna be camping at Ft. Pickens this weekend. I know the Floundering is normally better there in the fall when the fish are heading out. I'm going to give it a shot anyway. Will I be wasting my time or is it a case where you may just find them there if ya go look??


Opinions/?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I think you are more likely to find a case of heat stroke than flounder.
I'd bring a chair, umbrella, a cold cooler of drinks and fish for sharks/Reds.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I think you are more likely to find a case of heat stroke than flounder.
> I'd bring a chair, umbrella, a cold cooler of drinks and fish for sharks/Reds.


 I plan to be doing just that early in the morning and late in the evening. 
Redfish, not sharks.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Let us know how you do!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

went two nights while we were there. Waded nearly all the way to the fort and back from the campground. Didn’t see a single fish. I did see one fat girl floating around naked in the bay out from the picnic area parking lot between the campground and the fort. Scared the bejeezus out of me when my light hit her. She just giggled.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

She was probably hoping to get gigged.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

You may see crabs around


----------

